# b-day project



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

love and hates welcome....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:biggrin: 

starting stirppin tha frame


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

stripped rims and parts i got from ebay


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

this is where i am at right now...

doing a fully wrapped frame.

tape was just to get an idea of what it would look like...prob do some cuts here and there....but will have rear fender point like that of a sport bike.

going to be hollow fiberglass!


----------



## 1_PurpleLowRider (Feb 6, 2006)

u should u aframe with some curves not just straight


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1_PurpleLowRider_@Mar 12 2006, 04:12 AM~5030461
> *u should u aframe with some curves not just straight
> *



well i thought...but thats what everyone does...

more than likely u the bats but in reverse...


----------



## 1_PurpleLowRider (Feb 6, 2006)

oooo......well u should do sum like cuts and designsin itto match the theme then


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

i like this


----------



## 1_PurpleLowRider (Feb 6, 2006)

yea it looks kul........u should also maybe airbrush it sum or doa creative paint job


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1_PurpleLowRider_@Mar 12 2006, 04:17 AM~5030469
> *oooo......well u should do sum like cuts and designsin itto match the theme then
> *



i looked at some spd vehicles and pretty plain and simple....

paint...consisted of a STAR....i have palns to do a logo in glow...leds SPD


----------



## 1_PurpleLowRider (Feb 6, 2006)

oooo..........i think it'll turn out good


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

reference pics


----------



## 1_PurpleLowRider (Feb 6, 2006)

r u gonna try 2make it lyk tht???


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

ozzy i gonna need one of those fenders for the front!!!!


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

i hope TJ lavin sees this and beats the crap out of you :angry:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1_PurpleLowRider_@Mar 12 2006, 04:28 AM~5030495
> *r u gonna try 2make it lyk tht???
> *


paint scheame, and basic feature....not exact...

got keep the low low them too!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Mar 12 2006, 04:30 AM~5030498
> *i hope TJ lavin sees this and beats the crap out of you :angry:
> *


i thought you would be the one to give kudos...

seeing it not the norm!

id would really like to see that!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Mar 12 2006, 04:30 AM~5030498
> *i hope TJ lavin sees this and beats the crap out of you :angry:
> *


dont worry i put it through some use on the local park raps here in town :biggrin:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 12 2006, 02:33 AM~5030502
> *dont worry i put it through some use on the local park raps here in town :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 12 2006, 05:20 AM~5030477
> *i like this
> *


ur jusss gonna fiberglass over the tape right?


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

i think it will look good


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice frame idea and how old is ur son going to be hes a lucky lil kid


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Mar 12 2006, 12:40 PM~5031455
> *ur jusss gonna fiberglass over the tape right?
> *


putting a releas agent so when glass is dry, i can cut it out, thus having two sides...then rivit the glass back on. then cut away, then fill.

when done there will not be any tape!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 12 2006, 02:29 PM~5032060
> *nice frame idea and how old is ur son going to be hes a lucky lil kid
> *


he gonna be five...

he tripped on the sponge bob bike and his mouth dropped...

cant wait to see what his reaction is on a cool power ranger bike


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

that is going to look pretty cool!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:biggrin: 

did a little something to the rear rim. 

metalcast anodized blue look out of the can from orileys, the gloss white.

took the cheapest route to get these spiffed out.

blue rim,spokes

white nipples and hub


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

great progress so far


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 13 2006, 04:47 AM~5037976
> *great progress so far
> *


im on vacation till wednesday..would have been further along...but left out of town fri and sat..


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

i take it your painting it blue i will photoshop it for you


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1957wolseley_@Mar 13 2006, 05:08 AM~5038013
> *i take it your painting it blue i will photoshop it for you
> *


white star across front fender going into the body overall oriental blue kandy...


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

tidious


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

10 minute job looks ok i suppose  
[attachmentid=499794]


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

nice skills


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

MORE OR LESS LIKE THIS...


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## Spanish_Mayan_God (Dec 11, 2005)

looking good so far


----------



## HATERS NIGHTMARE (Feb 25, 2006)

looking good


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice rims and hoopes it comes out really sic cus it looks like it will


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

did u know they dont make schwinn bmx bikes any more cause a bike company named pacific bought schwinn out thats a great bike and u are fillin it in


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Mar 13 2006, 08:02 PM~5041818
> *did u know they dont make schwinn bmx bikes any more  cause a bike company named pacific bought schwinn out  thats a great bike and  u are  fillin it in
> *


your point is....its still going to be a great bike...just with a face lift!


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Mar 13 2006, 06:02 PM~5041818
> *did u know they dont make schwinn bmx bikes any more  cause a bike company named pacific bought schwinn out  thats a great bike and  u are  fillin it in
> *


actually thats a pacific schwinn


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

ok good casuse if it was a real schwinn u can get a lot of money out of it


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Mar 13 2006, 07:36 PM~5042360
> *ok good casuse if it was a real schwinn u can get a lot of money out of it
> *


not off a bmx :uh:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Mar 13 2006, 09:36 PM~5042360
> *ok good casuse if it was a real schwinn u can get a lot of money out of it
> *


they dont make real string ray frames no more..but i bet you can find one at the flea market for 20 bucks


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

cant wait to see those rims done! nice color combo! :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 14 2006, 12:44 AM~5043492
> *cant wait to see those rims done! nice color combo! :thumbsup:
> *


u and me both


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

fiberglass the bike today...

cut back the tape so i could lap on the grinded down metal...

the whole front left and right is 1 sheet,,the wings consisted of several pieces...

3rd pics shows a close up...looks like carbon fiber


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

started putting filler on the body today...


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Can u post up what fibreglass stuff you used..


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 15 2006, 07:27 PM~5055752
> *Can u post up what fibreglass stuff you used..
> *



bondo brand fiberglass resin and fiberglass sheet.<not the kitty hair


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

rear wheel done...


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Got any updates on the frame


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 27 2006, 02:15 AM~5126688
> *Got any updates on the frame
> *



not yet...t-ball and all, but i need to get on the stick..times running out

got everything ordered. price ck on pg 1...

could use one of your fenders


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

rims look nice.  :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Mar 27 2006, 03:09 AM~5126865
> *rims look nice.  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks...the front should be done tomarrow


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 27 2006, 09:12 AM~5126875
> *thanks...the front should be done tomarrow
> *


but: got no brake. :dunno: ... how you gonna do that?


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 12 2006, 02:58 AM~5030415
> *doc on the progress..deadline april 29
> !
> 
> ...


should have just bought a bratz bike from walmart for all that


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Mar 27 2006, 05:06 AM~5126961
> *but: got no brake. :dunno: ... how you gonna do that?
> *



good observation...got any tips....it is a free wheel, 

what would you suggest....i was just thinking foot brakes :biggrin: 
the ones it had will totally fuck up the wheels... i dont think my son will totally understand the word just for show..he is gonna wanna take it for a spin..

then again he has not figured out how to use his brakes on his little bike.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Mar 27 2006, 07:52 AM~5127092
> *should have just bought a bratz bike from walmart for all that
> *


was thinking that....but got alot of allum parts like the wheels are allum, handle bars, goose, pedals, crank...

so its really light. 

i am digging that it is different from the norm...so for the same price i am able to build something of the wall that does not look like everyone elses! :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

with the white wall tires on...the tire really set the colors off.


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

thats nice


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Mar 27 2006, 04:58 PM~5129747
> *thats nice
> *


ty


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 27 2006, 10:32 PM~5129596
> *good observation...got any tips....it is a free wheel,
> 
> what would you suggest....i was just thinking foot brakes :biggrin:
> ...



what about using a drumbrake for the front wheel?


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Mar 27 2006, 03:32 PM~5129926
> *what about using a drumbrake for the front wheel?
> *


a drum brake on a bicycle?


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Mar 27 2006, 03:32 PM~5129926
> *what about using a drumbrake for the front wheel?
> *


do u mean this
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/images/vbrake-overall.jpg


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 27 2006, 04:52 PM~5129699
> *with the white wall tires on...the tire really set the colors off.
> *



looks great! The white nipples and hub really add contrast! Better than just settling for just one color of one color and stock chrome.. Nice job!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Mar 27 2006, 05:35 PM~5129944
> *do u mean this
> http://www.sheldonbrown.com/images/vbrake-overall.jpg
> *



that type would mess the wheels up


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Mar 27 2006, 07:39 PM~5130734
> *looks great!  The white nipples and hub really add contrast!  Better than just settling for just one color of one color and stock chrome..  Nice job!
> *


ty..


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

any pics of a drum brake


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn them rims is sic thw swirl pattern thing i really like 
damn ur kid will be happy with this man :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 27 2006, 09:03 PM~5131156
> *damn them rims is sic thw swirl pattern thing i really like
> damn ur kid will be happy with this man :thumbsup:
> *


thats was totally on accident... i wanted these stright laced but were crossed laced prior... 

i did not know how it was sapposed to go, to long for strait so i had to shift it....then did the same to the other side but oppisite....


the front will be stright laced

whats cool is the bike is gonna match his party theme....


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

your sons lucky that bikes lookin tight


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

very nice man


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree+Mar 27 2006, 09:30 PM~5131315-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH HE LUCKY AND STARTING THE SCENE EARLY....

I STARTED WHEN I WAS 15 WITH A AN 85 BLAZER...BUILDING A BIKE WAS JUST CLUELESS....

HE WILL HAVE A HEAD START IN THA GAME...

NOW 13 YRS LATER..HERE I AM BUILDING A LOWRIDER BIKE....

I WAS THE ONE TO DOWN GRADE A PERSON BY TELLING TO BACK TO THE BIKE FORUM OR GO BUILD A MODEL....

THESE BIKES CAN TAKE ALOT OF TIME, AND SOME FUNDS!!! 

THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS, I DO REALLY ENJOY WORKING ON THIS BIKE, AND REALLY LOOKING FOWARD TO TAKING MY BOY TO SHOWS!!!!!!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

THESE ARE ALLUMINUM BARS...THEY STICK OUT TO MUCH TO ME...I JUST CHOPPED THEM 3 INCHES.

BEFORE PICS


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TAPPED/ THE OTEHR SHOWS ONE CUT


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

ALMOST DONE MOCKING THIS THANG UP...

GOING TO MAKE THE SEAT GO FLUSH WITH THE BACK BONE OF THE FRAME...

STILL GOT DO THE REAR FENDER PART...


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

i think you cut the bars to short, thats just my opinion


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Mar 28 2006, 12:17 AM~5132265
> *i think you cut the bars to short, thats just my opinion
> *



I LIKE THE SIZE, JUST RIGHT WIDTH FOR MY BOY, STILL CAN PULL EM OUT A BIT..I JUST STUFFED THEM ALL THE WAY ON...


IM NOT FEELING THE BULKY HAND GRIP ENDS...OVER POWERING THE BARS....

I JUST HAVE NOT FIGURED OUT HOW TO TAKE THAT PARY OF THE GRIP OFF.


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

Drumbrake










I know it's a bad pic.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

where can i get a "DISC BRAKE"

THAT one goes in the rear i believe


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 28 2006, 02:19 PM~5133717
> *where can i get a "DISC BRAKE"
> 
> THAT one goes in the rear i believe
> *


no - there are drumbrakes for front AND rear applications. A discbrake is rather hard to realise because you'll need the mounts on the forks and those have to align with the disc otherwise it won't brake or give you strange noise.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Lovely Lowrider sell them... Check it out
but these ones are for the front... 

Disk
http://www.bicycledesigner.com/defaulthome...rtNumber=505202
[attachmentid=520724]

Caliper
http://www.bicycledesigner.com/defaulthome...rtNumber=505203
[attachmentid=520725]

Set up on a wheel
[attachmentid=520728]


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

damn thats a hefty price on them thangs...

how does that coaster work?



*what about when it stops when you push back on the crank...instead just free spinning*

his little bike does that....


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Only 55 bucks for disc????? Hell yeah! That's what I'm tlakin bout! Been stalling on that for a whiel b/c they're been like 2 and 3 hundred. That might have to be on and crackin!


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Mar 28 2006, 07:27 PM~5138157
> *Only 55 bucks for disc?????  Hell yeah!  That's what I'm tlakin bout!  Been stalling on that for a whiel b/c they're been like 2 and 3 hundred.  That might have to be on and crackin!
> *


youre gonne be pissed off when the harsh truth come to surface i rather roll drum brakes


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

doing this right now..just taking a break to post some pics...

i still think the seat is too high...im gonna have to take it apart so it sits flush!

still needed more filler...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

shaved that post off


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

put the fender on today....cut some slits in the rear and stuffed some galvanised steel....jb weld it and started to fill it




thats it for now..


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

looking good


----------



## ROLL BOUNCE (Mar 17, 2006)

Hey show bound whats up.


----------



## ROLL BOUNCE (Mar 17, 2006)

Hey show bound whats up.


----------



## ROLL BOUNCE (Mar 17, 2006)

Sorry guys.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: cool now you got a swivelling seat post


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 29 2006, 06:23 PM~5145030
> *put the fender on today....cut some slits in the rear and stuffed some galvanised steel....jb weld it and started to fill it
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: i don't know about the back part


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Mar 29 2006, 07:28 PM~5145066
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: cool now you got a swivelling seat post
> *



contrer, contrer, mofrer.....


going to be held in palce by a by a bolt on the underside!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 29 2006, 07:30 PM~5145082
> *:uh: i don't know about the back part
> *



looks better from the rear....

i think its the seat thats making it look wierd..plus its not rounded, thats how it looks in the pic.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

this is the seat i want to do....



like my reference pic..


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

sorry to say homie but I think that fender looks really ugly no offence though just my opinion


----------



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

good work man, very nice


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FAYGO JOKER_@Mar 29 2006, 11:58 PM~5146489
> *sorry to say homie but I think that fender looks really ugly no offence though just my opinion
> *


what would look better....got any of your work you can show?????

spd theme...sapposed to look spacey....

:dunno: 

wanted to stay with hard lines, i had it more curved at the top....that did not look right too me cuz it was the only circular part...still got to cut out the wings...do some lighting work.........


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

top view...


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

looks alot better now


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 30 2006, 03:14 AM~5147388
> *looks alot better now
> *



with the fender or the view...


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

looks better with the top view


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Mar 30 2006, 03:17 AM~5147399
> *looks better with the top view
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

im sure that when its all molded and painted, it will look alot better. :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 30 2006, 03:32 AM~5147427
> *im sure that when its all molded and painted, it will look alot better.  :thumbsup:
> *


cool...working on the scheme right now.....



came up with this i really like the tri slots...want to illuminate it and the spc...


thsi the the first concept


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

DAMN THAT SHIT LOOKS TIGHT FROM THE TOP VIEW.


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 30 2006, 01:05 AM~5147365
> *what would look better....got any of your work you can show?????
> 
> spd theme...sapposed to look spacey....
> ...


YA I COULD SHOW YOU MY WORK NOTHING SPECIAL BUT... 
I DO WHAT I CAN WITH MY LIMITATIONS.

AND I JUST GOTTA FIGURE OUT HOW TO POST THE PICS


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

Heres one of my current projects


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

looks like you got some projects there...


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

yup I do simple but still...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 30 2006, 04:17 AM~5147476
> *cool...working on the scheme right now.....
> came up with this i really like the tri slots...want to illuminate it and the spc...
> 
> ...



let you guys decide on how i should cut it...

three slits or one big one


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

I would say 1


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FAYGO JOKER_@Mar 30 2006, 12:24 PM~5148992
> *I would say 1
> *


i like 1 too...look really cool illiminated....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

I really like the concept! Its awesome, and i say three slits


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

no more cake...smoothing this baby out...still some low spots..but almost there...

36 grit sand paper eats like nothing else....toook about 40 to do both sides!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

shits badd ass man your son is lucky. :biggrin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FAYGO JOKER_@Mar 31 2006, 01:12 PM~5156422
> *shits badd ass man your son is lucky. :biggrin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


youcan be toooooo for some$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 31 2006, 04:52 PM~5158386
> *youcan be toooooo for some$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> *


READ MY SIG HOMIE DONT GOT NO MONEY


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

bullet lights??????????

any that bolt on the rear axle????????


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

SO HAVE YOU DECIDED HOW YOU ARE GOING TO CUT THE REAR SKIRTS YET?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FAYGO JOKER_@Mar 31 2006, 06:56 PM~5158410
> *SO HAVE YOU DECIDED HOW YOU ARE GOING TO CUT THE REAR SKIRTS YET?
> *



tri slits...


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 31 2006, 04:59 PM~5158427
> *tri slits...
> *


THATS COOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

how big are the baby bee, and the reg bee lights.... ??????????????????????????

got any pics of them mounted


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

update...

only one pic


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

what is that


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

thats tight better get a chain hole or else


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Apr 4 2006, 09:54 PM~5180310
> *what is that
> *



its the rear of the frame....where i made some cuts and added some leds.


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

oh cool do u got a daylight pic?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Apr 4 2006, 09:55 PM~5180322
> *thats tight better get a chain hole or else
> *



slot number two....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Apr 4 2006, 09:56 PM~5180331
> *oh cool do u got a daylight pic?
> *



tomarrow...still all messy...


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2006, 07:59 PM~5180349
> *tomarrow...still all messy...
> *


ok


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

those of you who want lights...

i only paid 15 dollars for these at advanced auto...

they are leds that come in a strip of wire attached to led bubbles, sapposed to be for under the car....


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

looks good......keep up the good work


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

when are you going to show more pics of the rear


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

when are you going to show more pics of the rear


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z+Apr 5 2006, 02:49 PM~5184643-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tonight, i am working on it right now...


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

any pics yet?????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

yh any more pics looking good


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

i made the cuts to big....so i refilled both sides


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

i'll try again in the morning...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

exactly 24 hrs later..i like these alot better!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z+Apr 5 2006, 02:49 PM~5184643-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thankyou guys


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

i like it alot man


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Apr 6 2006, 10:07 PM~5193425
> *i like it alot man
> *



thanks...i was real pissed yesterday...i was fixen to give up and just buy one.


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 6 2006, 08:10 PM~5193441
> *thanks...i was real pissed yesterday...i was fixen to give up and just buy one.
> *


nah man dont do that


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Apr 6 2006, 10:11 PM~5193451
> *nah man dont do that
> *


back on track....not to big of a set back...


22 more days left


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:cheesy: 

almost there....still got to drill out the SPD logo


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:angry: 16 days left
if anyone has any photos with the characters by them selfs..post em up..i need some for the murals....


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

ill look for you


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

check this one it has the characters in front of the logo, and the logo and stuff, you'll pretty much always see them in a group, just out one big mural on one side and another one on the oppisite side.
http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&clie...rved=100&tab=wi


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

how are you going to clamp the seat in?


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

I think thats what that hole i for


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

no way to tighten the seat post down :dunno:.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

just do one like sic then im sure he doesnt want to starrt over. just mount one on top like the sic deville


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Apr 13 2006, 09:31 AM~5232563
> *check this one it has the characters in front of the logo, and the logo and stuff, you'll pretty much always see them in a group, just out one big mural on one side and another one on the oppisite side.
> http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&clie...rved=100&tab=wi
> *



thanks...there some good ones there....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by highridah+Mar 29 2006, 07:28 PM~5145066-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bolt on the under side...the post is still there...i have plenty of access there..


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

AT THE BEGINNING DID YOU JUST PUT RESIN OVER THE TAPE OR DID YOU ADD THE CHOP MAT


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

brushed on some resin to makE it tacky, then i stuck fiberglass sheet over it.....the whole front is one piece wrapped, rear consist of severeal layers


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

any updates


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Apr 17 2006, 05:28 PM~5261139
> *any updates
> *


did you ever get your stuff????

just filling all the scratches...then i gonna reprime it, seal it, etc..

it will be painted by thursday evening!!!!!!!!!!!!! hopefully
its gonna have patterns, flaked pattens and leafing under oriental blue kandy!!!

then the mural with prop some more leafing. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 17 2006, 05:09 PM~5261619
> *did you ever get your stuff????
> 
> just filling all the scratches...then i gonna reprime it, seal it, etc..
> ...


the paint sounds good 
and no i didnt get my stuff yet


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Any more progress


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

yeah rain...and i have not got shit done..but put on high build primer and spot ck this mutha

i will be craming as usual......


been drawing up the murals...everything else will be cheese cake!

its all in my head..just got to unleash it...

oh and i bought over a hundredd dollars worth of paint!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

what else is holding me up..

work t ball thurs and friday...<practice and stupid league started games early

today bday parties and barb q...

i will make it!!!!!!!!!!!!!
tomarrow is make up day......no mr. mom tomarrow!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:biggrin: 

almost done...had to do some surgery....left it sitting outside and the wind tipped it over...nothing to bad just cracked the filler on the rear fender..fixed it!

epoxy primered it....smoothed it out

got the base on,

painted the spocket, front rim, hub,nips and spokes...

post pics later....



4 DAYS LEFT


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:0 
just put a flake base on!!!!


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

PICS HOMIE


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FAYGO JOKER_@Apr 26 2006, 03:47 PM~5318516
> *PICS HOMIE
> *


 :nono: suspense......


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

i cant help it...ready??


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

HELLZ YES ITS TIGHT HOMIE


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

HELLZ YES ITS TIGHT HOMIE


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

fixen to seal the flake with some more clear..got to go...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FAYGO JOKER+Apr 26 2006, 04:32 PM~5318806-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

looks clean when are you muraling it


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1957wolseley_@Apr 26 2006, 04:50 PM~5318857
> *looks clean when are you muraling it
> *



dont think i will have the murals on in time for the deadline.....

see what happens...


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Looks real good, cant wait to see this thing done... Has your kid seen the bike, or are you keepin it a secret till his birthday


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Trippy :biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

wat kind of murals were you thinkingof doing


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

very nice paint man I like the big metal flake like that


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 26 2006, 02:44 PM~5318817
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


THAT LOOKS GOOD MAN uffin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider+Apr 26 2006, 05:51 PM~5319303-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ty


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

this is going to be one nice looking bike! that color kicks ass.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 27 2006, 02:18 AM~5322411
> *this is going to be one nice looking bike! that color kicks ass.
> *


thank you
thats just the base...going to be topped with oriental blue...

i leave some of that color for a pattern line or two
doing some leafing right now...


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

patterns and top coat... :0









oriental blue baby!!! just a couple of coats 

still has tap from flake patterns....i left some of the flake base showing...cant see it cuase it still covered wtih tape


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: 
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
:worship: :worship:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider+Apr 27 2006, 06:56 PM~5327972-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks yall....

i wanted to do so much more....im content


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn that is nice as fuk 

ur kid is so dam lucky man really he is


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

sweet


----------



## mtl city (Nov 6, 2005)

i love the frame,the paint,the paterne.... :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 27 2006, 04:47 PM~5327900
> *patterns and top coat... :0
> 
> 
> ...



damn thats tight man :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

one lucky kid rite there :thumbsup:


----------



## a$$_holio (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet remember to say happy birthday from me! :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 27 2006, 07:04 PM~5328017
> * damn that is nice as fuk
> 
> 
> ...


HE EARNED IT...HE KNOWS HOW TO WRITE HIS NAME...COUNT TO TEN, RECITE HIS LETTERS, HE IS NOT A CHION..."CRY BABY" HE HAS NOT STARTED SCHOOL YET, HE DOES NOT GO TO DAY CARE!



> _Originally posted by AutoMini+Apr 27 2006, 07:18 PM~5328095-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

WANNA SEE MORE PICS...HAVE NOT CLEARED IT YET


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

updated


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

LOOK GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by htx_jkr_@Apr 28 2006, 11:04 AM~5332104
> *LOOK GOOD :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

are there still tape under the frame? 
Still tryin to learn fiberglassing


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Apr 28 2006, 11:07 AM~5332125
> *are there still tape under the frame?
> Still tryin to learn fiberglassing
> *



i would not take it as a correct...but its works...only on the front half.... the rear i was able to peel away after the glass hardened. 

my skill in fiber is very limited as well...only my second time using it...<do not use it at all in the harley world...i have just used kitty hair to fix cracks for corvette once and some on saddle bags.


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 28 2006, 05:14 PM~5332161
> *i would not take it as a correct...but its works...only on the front half.... the rear i was able to peel away after the glass hardened.
> 
> my skill in fiber is very limited as well...only my second time using it...<do not use it at all in the harley world...i have just used kitty hair to fix cracks for corvette once and some on saddle bags.
> *


thanks for the help :biggrin: hopin to start my first fiberglass project tomorrow  :biggrin:


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

question... you painted over the gold leafing????.. if so what the purpose rather than gold paint?


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

cause you get that nice swirley affect on gold leafing


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Apr 29 2006, 05:29 PM~5340122
> *question... you painted over the gold leafing????.. if so what the purpose rather than gold paint?
> *


?????

silver leaf....its shines more than paint....reflects light more...not only that it gives off its own effect under the translucent paint....spun metal effect only its colored...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

i made it by the hair of my chiny chin chin


yesterday after everyone was asking him how did he like his surprise....

almost got spoiled...

he says he is going to win alot of trophies with his new bike!


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

Damn it looks cool.. Ur son IS gonna win alotta trophies


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

better pic


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Apr 30 2006, 08:51 AM~5342427
> *Damn it looks cool.. Ur son IS gonna win alotta trophies
> *


ty..hope so..will find out next weekend!


the bike needs smaller crank...any suggestions??????????


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice bike he looks so damn happy


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

WOW! great looking bike man, nice job. cant wait to se it all done.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

damn, you deserve a father of the year award for that bike! it looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+Apr 30 2006, 12:17 PM~5343016-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks yall...

trying to get the seat done, right now


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

looks good but a frame like that needs some custom parts
but it sill looks super nice :thumbsup:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

yup you sure do deserve dad of the year ... but as for the crank oo yes way smaller ones and some diffrent forks make it sit lower alot lower


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Nice job you did on the frame Showbound :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Your kid is real lucky, it came out great

Did you get all the lights workin on it, post some more pics if you did

All you need is some big bend forks and a shorter crank and it will be perfect


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini+Apr 30 2006, 03:52 PM~5344172-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

will i be able to keep the spocket on the crack?????????????


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 30 2006, 04:21 PM~5344945
> *gonna keep it clean and simple.  then it wil just look like everyone elses
> *


yeah thats true


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
did some airbrushing today on my boys bike...
the bill is jut to show size


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

did you do the airbrushing?? if you did good job homie it looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowRider92_@May 5 2006, 06:48 PM~5377444
> *did you do the airbrushing?? if you did good job homie it looks good :thumbsup:
> *


yes i did...thank you

still working on some more!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

POST UP SOME PICS WHEN YOU FINISH :biggrin:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

sweeeeeeeet


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowRider92_@May 5 2006, 07:12 PM~5377528
> *POST UP SOME PICS WHEN YOU FINISH  :biggrin:
> *


you already know!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@May 5 2006, 07:23 PM~5377572
> *sweeeeeeeet
> *


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 5 2006, 05:24 PM~5377579
> *you already know!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 5 2006, 04:40 PM~5377415
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> did some airbrushing today on my boys bike...
> the bill is jut to show size
> ...


damn, nice looking mural! :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 5 2006, 08:17 PM~5377817
> *damn, nice looking mural!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

any recent pics????


----------



## mtl city (Nov 6, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

YEA ANY RECENT PICS??? HAVE YOU DONE ANYTHING NEW TO IT??


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

i got updates!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

i'll put it together later.... will trade for bent forks, i bought straights 20ich

i need smaller crank and spoket<---perfer solid!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn its come along way clean shit 2


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 23 2007, 03:43 PM~7964148
> *damn its come along way clean shit 2
> *



from last yr when i left it, i pressed about 12 hrs into it the other day, tried to have it ready for the lubbock show here to hurt em...still didnt get it all together...

thanks for the kind words! still has yet to debut


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

were exactly in tx are u in ?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 23 2007, 06:04 PM~7965261
> *were exactly in tx are u in ?
> *



lubbock texas! in tha panhandl 2 hrs south of amarillo 2.5 north of san angelo..

2 hrs east from clovis NM


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife+May 23 2007, 05:43 PM~7965147-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ye i been in lubbock this spring break my dads a truckdrive n shit his shit died in amarillo we n went with another truck to chain it up n pull it
nice towns up there just rains to much


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

during spring break time always rainny!!

fixen to get hella hot..dry heat..


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

dry heat is all good with me aslong its not humid i hate humid weather 
cus im used to dry hot cus im in nm in the desert


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 23 2007, 06:31 PM~7965395
> *dry heat is all good with me aslong its not humid i hate humid weather
> cus im used to dry hot cus im in nm in the desert
> *


i c you know the weather im talking bout...

time to hit the swimming pools...lol


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

n fix the ac for the house cus just fans dont cut shit


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 23 2007, 06:45 PM~7965492
> *n fix the ac for the house cus just fans dont cut shit
> *


funny you say that...they where out here last week!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

whats up fool.I see you brought it back out


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 23 2007, 07:15 PM~7965622
> *whats up fool.I see you brought it back out
> *


\
what up my man...

tried to get it ready for the show..my boy was all pissed...he'll/we'll be ready for the next show!

hit me with your address again...to the myspace...your size etc color you wanted and style


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 23 2007, 07:59 PM~7965853
> *\
> what up my man...
> 
> ...


No problem bro good luck with all future shows
and remeber homie offer still open


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 23 2007, 08:01 PM~7965871
> *No problem bro good luck with all future shows
> and remeber homie offer still open
> *


i hear ya on that!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

it totaly needs better parts swirl rims hu nice


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

MAKE A MATCHING FRONT FENDER


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 23 2007, 09:10 PM~7966354
> *it totaly needs better parts swirl rims hu nice
> *


i really do agree...that fork is to big.think..

can i do a 16 inch bent fork?

the crack has to go!!! need some pedals...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@May 23 2007, 09:11 PM~7966360
> *MAKE A MATCHING FRONT FENDER
> *


i want one of them that OZ was making..did he ever get that down to production...

if anyone has a blank i can cut out its a done deal!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 23 2007, 10:14 PM~7966809
> *i really do agree...that fork is to big.think..
> 
> can i do a 16 inch bent fork?
> ...


yes get you some 16 inch bents
and a shorter crank
and yeah pu some nice pedals on it


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

you can get all ur part needs with bone collector all the 16 icner parts u need yo


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

16" bent forks
Price: $25.00








3'' chrome crank
Price: $7.50








I am sure if you call him he will give you a better price on these pedals


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

like 9 bucks but u need twisted so ur kid be riding in class yo cus i kno that is candy rite there yo


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

im going stay away from the twisted parts they are so common amongts the bike parts....
i want as less parts on the bike as possible, clean simple!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 23 2007, 11:00 PM~7967230
> *im going stay away from the twisted parts they are so common amongts the bike parts....
> i want as less parts on the bike as possible, clean simple!
> *


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

16 inch bent fork wont work on a 20 inch rim.. when you get a 20 bent fork it will be alot smaller than a straight.. dont waste money on a 16 inch fork and find out that it wont fit your 20 inch rim


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 23 2007, 04:31 PM~7965395
> *dry heat is all good with me aslong its not humid i hate humid weather
> cus im used to dry hot cus im in nm in the desert
> *


dont come to houston then..
be prepared to feel sticky


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2007, 11:45 PM~7967555
> *dont come to houston then..
> be prepared to feel sticky
> *


lived there for 8 yrs in LEAGUE CITY..you walk out side on a sunny mornig nothing but dew on the grass....

been all over this motha


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@May 23 2007, 11:44 PM~7967547
> *16 inch bent fork wont work on a 20 inch rim.. when you get a 20 bent fork it will be alot smaller than a straight.. dont waste money on a 16 inch fork and find out that it wont fit your 20 inch rim
> *


good heads up...figured it would pull the wheel a bit closer as far as fitment..

20 inch bent should do the trick...

anyone need a 20 inch strAight! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT for my homie getting down


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2007, 10:57 PM~7974075
> *TTT for my homie getting down
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

do a 16inch front matching rim and then do a 16inch fork :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i'm pretty sure that a 20" rim and fender would go on a 16" fork, it will be close to the T bar but i think it should work and maybe it should look nice too


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2007, 08:45 PM~7967555
> *dont come to houston then..
> be prepared to feel sticky
> *


i hate that. :angry:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

found this yae or nae?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

new sqaure bars, replaced the crank, fixen to cut up the pedals, and skinned the seat!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fenerds yes 
handle bars no not really flowing good


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

wow, I was thinking about this bike last week, I wondered what happened to it!

I like the new parts. cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

its really werid lookin i keep tinkin its a damn 16inch cus maybe sam your like fuken 7 feet or somting :rofl:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 4 2007, 12:03 AM~8036318
> *fenerds yes
> handle bars no not really flowing good
> *



want them no be the norm! go better with sqaure tubbed forks


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 4 2007, 12:06 AM~8036339
> *wow, I was thinking about this bike last week, I wondered what happened to it!
> 
> I like the new parts. cant wait to see it finished.
> *


 :cheesy: 
:yes:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 4 2007, 12:07 AM~8036350
> *its really werid lookin i keep tinkin its a damn 16inch cus maybe sam your like fuken 7 feet or somting :rofl:
> *


im just able to fit the bike in the pic cuz the camera is angled...lol


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 3 2007, 10:08 PM~8036361
> *want them no be the norm! go better with sqaure tubbed forks
> *


say wat?
:cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 3 2007, 10:12 PM~8036382
> *im just able to fit the bike in the pic cuz the camera is angled...lol
> *


da fuck?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 4 2007, 12:13 AM~8036386
> *say wat?
> :cheesy:
> *


hehhhe..like that idea... :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i kno wat yoll like let me get them pcsi of better square tubbin parts


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 4 2007, 12:23 AM~8036406
> *i kno wat yoll like let me get them pcsi of better square tubbin parts
> *


 :yes:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ok oh yea are u going to paint that fender or somting it looks like a part of a toy 
this is hamer hit bar but its squared u can get an idea like wat you can do with sqare tubbin 








see the handle bars on this on e


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 3 2007, 11:59 PM~8036301
> *new sqaure bars, replaced the crank, fixen to cut up the pedals, and skinned the seat!
> 
> 
> ...


Man thats pimp. I like the bars, Man I think I got a seat for you bro.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

PM'D YA...GETTING A LITTLE MAKE OVER...IT TOOK A SPILL!   :banghead: :banghead: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:

BY THE WAY IF YOU ARE READING THIS!!! YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE! <"THE STICKY FINGERS" PRECIATE YOU COMING AND APOLOGISING TO MY SON! PRECIATE YOU TAKING RESPONSIBILITY LIKE A MAN AND NOT THE CHILD EVERYONE STILL THINKS YOU ARE! <SARCASTIC! :thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 19 2007, 12:57 AM~8132242
> *PM'D YA...GETTING A LITTLE MAKE OVER...IT TOOK A SPILL!     :banghead:  :banghead:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> BY THE WAY IF YOU ARE READING THIS!!! YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE! <"THE STICKY FINGERS" PRECIATE YOU COMING AND APOLOGISING TO MY SON!  PRECIATE YOU TAKING RESPONSIBILITY LIKE A MAN AND NOT THE CHILD EVERYONE STILL THINKS YOU ARE!  <SARCASTIC! :thumbsdown:
> *


WHATTTTTTTTT. what happen fool


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 18 2007, 10:57 PM~8132242
> *PM'D YA...GETTING A LITTLE MAKE OVER...IT TOOK A SPILL!     :banghead:  :banghead:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> BY THE WAY IF YOU ARE READING THIS!!! YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE! <"THE STICKY FINGERS" PRECIATE YOU COMING AND APOLOGISING TO MY SON!  PRECIATE YOU TAKING RESPONSIBILITY LIKE A MAN AND NOT THE CHILD EVERYONE STILL THINKS YOU ARE!  <SARCASTIC! :thumbsdown:
> *


hno: damn wat happend


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Man, spill the beans. The bke looked great.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Aug 31 2007, 02:19 PM~8687010
> *Man, spill the beans. The bke looked great.
> *


it fell


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

looks good!! ...i think it would look even better with a white and blue seat! :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Oct 11 2007, 07:02 PM~8980113
> *looks good!! ...i think it would look even better with a white and blue seat! :biggrin:
> *


ty
last minute left over leather i found in the garage...its black now


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

baddddddddd


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 11 2007, 07:13 PM~8980201
> *baddddddddd
> *


i got body filler burgers...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 11 2007, 07:17 PM~8980232
> *i got body filler burgers...
> *


are they good???? :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 11 2007, 07:18 PM~8980251
> *are they good???? :biggrin:
> *


its good holloween came around gots some goodiesfor display etc....alot of props..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 11 2007, 07:24 PM~8980307
> *its good holloween came around gots some goodiesfor display etc....alot of props..
> *


   
I think you have been hanging around eric to long.
I cant read that shit.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

little update nothing speacial


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

looks good!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

NEED SOME LIGHTING BOLT FACED FORKS! 

WANTING SOME ZIG ZAG HANDLE BARS!!!!

CUSTOM PARTS SHOPS PM ME WITH A PRICE BID!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Oct 13 2007, 07:05 PM~8993910
> *looks good!!
> *


PRECIATE YA!


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Great lookin bike man very original design, i bet your son loves it!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@Oct 13 2007, 07:26 PM~8994002
> *Great lookin bike man very original design, i bet your son loves it!!
> *


he diggin it! we showed today at a local show,,he finnally put in some work!


preciate the the kind words! :cheesy:


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 13 2007, 05:30 PM~8994012
> *he diggin it!  we showed today at a local show,,he finnally put in some work!
> preciate the the kind words! :cheesy:
> *


for sure man, good to get them into the style when there young and have no choice :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@Oct 13 2007, 07:31 PM~8994018
> *for sure man, good to get them into the style when there young and have no choice  :thumbsup:
> *


well his 1st show was either the local fair or to show his bike..no gamble! he chose the Fair!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Diggin the pics


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I see that lack in the back :0 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 13 2007, 09:51 PM~8994813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


still finding dings here and there! the day of doom is coming very soon! real soon! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

finish cutting these forks today!!!! still got to polish them up!!
more to come stay tuned!
hand made!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

an other artistics bike odessa bound yoooooooooo
we altleast have 5 or 4 bikes in odessa well roll deep ha


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 29 2007, 08:39 PM~9109864
> *an other artistics bike odessa bound yoooooooooo
> we altleast have 5 or 4 bikes in odessa well roll deep ha
> *


yes sir


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 29 2007, 08:39 PM~9109864
> *an other artistics bike odessa bound yoooooooooo
> we altleast have 5 or 4 bikes in odessa well roll deep ha
> *


DAMN!!!! LIKE THAT!! :0 

IM TRYING TO GET THE EXTRAS ON THERE...LIL sKY SAID HE GONNA BOLT THEM ON HIMSELF!!!

I SAVED ALOT OF $$$$$$$$$ DOING THIS CHIT MYSELF!!! :biggrin:

IT ONLY TOOK BOUT 30MIN TO AN HR TO CUT! :cheesy:

ANY POLISHING TIPS!

SANDED DOWN WITH 2000 AND BUFFED OUT A LIL BIT WITH MAG WHEEL POLISH BUT IT DIDNT TAKE OUT THE BIGGER SCRATCHES...ANYONE?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

oh shit. yes zir. we have Me,You,Eric,Omar,Bones and maybe more.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 29 2007, 08:55 PM~9109980
> *oh shit. yes zir. we have Me,You,Eric,Omar,Bones and maybe more.
> *


WHAT YOU THINK.... :thumbsup: :thumbsdown:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yep 
sky juan me omars bones maybe artie n fergy 

i need display to be done by then
and we need a big banner or somtin?
we all got our plakes n shit should set up all in a row ?????


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 29 2007, 08:56 PM~9109988
> *WHAT YOU THINK....  :thumbsup:  :thumbsdown:
> *


Puto, I told you how I would have did it but they alight :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 29 2007, 09:00 PM~9110011
> *yep
> sky juan me omars bones maybe artie n fergy
> 
> ...


Hopefully


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 29 2007, 09:00 PM~9110014
> *Puto, I told you how I would have did it but they alight :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW...I KNOW...MAYBE WILL SEE...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 29 2007, 09:00 PM~9110011
> *yep
> sky juan me omars bones maybe artie n fergy
> 
> ...


I AGREE ALL TOGETHER!!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

juan u think to pussyly u have to be more asertive
yes we should be in a line if they doing saterday set up im doing it saterday and ill reserve them for u fucks


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 29 2007, 09:05 PM~9110064
> *juan u think to pussyly u have to be more asertive
> yes we should be in a line if they doing saterday set up im doing it saterday and ill reserve them for u fucks
> *


Fagget I will be there saturday too. So will see :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 29 2007, 09:07 PM~9110082
> *Fagget I will be there saturday too. So will see :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


BY THE WAY!! 

LIL RED??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 29 2007, 09:07 PM~9110098
> *BY THE WAY!!
> 
> LIL RED??
> *


Be sent out next week. I had some shit with my pops. :angry: being a dick so I am broke as fuck. he wanted his whole 1000 bones upfront so now I am broke


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 29 2007, 09:09 PM~9110114
> *Be sent out next week. I had some shit with my pops. :angry: being a dick so I am broke as fuck. he wanted his whole 1000 bones upfront so now I am broke
> *


damn will just send it, i will get the rest of the chit to do what need to be done pay me later! you got all the materials already, just neededing to get that red....

papi-owned..wtf happened


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 29 2007, 09:12 PM~9110146
> *damn will just send it, i will get the rest of the chit to do what need to be done pay me later! you got all the materials already, just neededing to get that red....
> 
> papi-owned..wtf happened
> *


My tranny went out in my cutty and needed to be rebuilt. So I told my pop if he would pay it that I would give em 500 this week and 500 the following check. he said cool. So I did this week and I tell him that the light bill is do and my bro dont have his part cus he went and bought a chevelle. So pop said just worry about your part and I am like fuck that my bro need to pay up. He said well then you need to give me all my money. So I said fuck it then. I came out with the grip and now I am flat. :angry:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 29 2007, 09:17 PM~9110211
> *My tranny went out in my cutty and needed to be rebuilt. So I told my pop if he would pay it  that I would give em 500 this week and 500 the following check. he said cool. So I did this week and I tell him that the light bill is do and my bro dont have his part cus he went and bought a chevelle. So pop said just worry about your part and I am like fuck that my bro need to pay up. He said well then you need to give me all my money. So I said fuck it then. I came out with the grip and now I am flat. :angry:
> *


well atleast its paid for! aint nothing like owing on some chit!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 29 2007, 09:20 PM~9110247
> *well atleast its paid for! aint nothing like owing on some chit!
> *


true


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 29 2007, 08:28 PM~9109777
> *finish cutting these forks today!!!! still got to polish them up!!
> more to come stay tuned!
> hand made!
> ...


ttt

looking for some sqaure handle bars!!! anyone


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 30 2007, 01:18 PM~9114449
> *ttt
> 
> looking for some sqaure handle bars!!!  anyone
> *


make em


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 30 2007, 05:16 PM~9116096
> *make em
> *


not enough time!!!  

you already know me too welll :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ship the frame tomorrow evening


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 30 2007, 05:20 PM~9116127
> *ship the frame tomorrow evening
> *


cool,cool...

put in a little work today on the brown today...looking better


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 30 2007, 05:22 PM~9116146
> *cool,cool...
> 
> put in a little work today on the brown today...looking better
> *


already cant wait to see it


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 30 2007, 05:23 PM~9116150
> *already cant wait to see it
> *


soon real soon!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

have ya polished the forks up yet???


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 30 2007, 05:27 PM~9116177
> *have ya polished the forks up yet???
> *


na a head of schedule so i put them off to the side, cleaning up the edges is the mian part e it take more than a day.... got to order tem fork thingys

get some other chit out the way


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 30 2007, 05:29 PM~9116193
> *na a head of schedule so i put them off to the side, cleaning up the edges is the mian part e it  take more than a day.... got  to order tem fork thingys
> 
> get some other chit out the way
> *


cool.cool.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

had a little of time so i made these for the SPD


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 3 2007, 09:03 PM~9148358
> *had a little of time so i made these for the SPD
> 
> 
> ...


OH SNAPPP!!!
how ya gonna mount them


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

the bmx thinga-mejig is alluminum as well so im gonna notch it out in a sqaure!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wtf how are those handle bars?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 3 2007, 11:18 PM~9148974
> *wtf how are those handle bars?
> *


ya tu sabes! :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

face lift :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

pic with flash


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

oh snap. post the forks mounted


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

still need to touch up and clear!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 14 2007, 07:50 PM~9229168
> *oh snap. post the forks mounted
> *


everything is apart! everything got fitted and mocked up! 

still got to finish polishing the forks! it will be ready!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

iwant tos ee this bitch standing


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 14 2007, 08:00 PM~9229257
> *iwant tos ee this bitch standing
> *


ODESSA....trying to get it turning!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

hope i can match these up!
i gots to paint these hoes up!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 14 2007, 08:15 PM~9229386
> *hope i can match these up!
> i gots to paint these hoes up!
> 
> ...


what did you use to cut the fenders


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 14 2007, 08:17 PM~9229398
> *what did you use to cut the fenders
> *


angle grinder with a cutting wheel... took bout 5 min, taped them up went from there...

dagger fronts and duck tail back...


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 14 2007, 08:21 PM~9229419
> *angle grinder with a cutting wheel... took bout 5 min, taped them up went from there...
> 
> dagger fronts and duck tail back...
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 14 2007, 08:22 PM~9229431
> *
> *


i was gonna fully mold them running out of time...so i half ass it and decided to use them like that...

i got another rear..leftover fromt he rear..cuse im just using the bottom half of it


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

HURRY PLZ... :banghead: hno:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Nov 14 2007, 08:54 PM~9229717
> *HURRY PLZ... :banghead:  hno:
> *


 :banghead: 
i cant wait my self either....im tired of messing with it already...

my CADILLAC is getting pissed off..she is getting neglected..

this will be a stopping point when it gets put back together...


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

add me on myspace


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Nov 14 2007, 08:59 PM~9229767
> *add me on myspace
> *


just added ya Andy! :cheesy: 
i got two pages... SAm I AM is mee too


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

thanx...i jus made a new myspace not dat long ago...i got banned frum my otha 1... :angry: so i gotsa get alooooot more friendz


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 13 2007, 07:51 PM~8994813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam that think looks hard to ride...can he balance it?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Nov 15 2007, 07:06 PM~9236571
> *dam that think looks hard to ride...can he balance it?
> *


ummmmmm, with training wheels

this was hs first time sitting on it! he knows whats it for!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

it mutha fucking on! pushing it to the limit!


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

nice as


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Nov 17 2007, 10:00 PM~9250288
> *nice as
> *


ty sir!  be ready to show tommarrow!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

CULLLIO called ur ass no anser stupid ass mofo


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 17 2007, 10:51 PM~9250529
> *CULLLIO called ur ass no anser stupid ass mofo
> *


im have been busy fool cant you tell!! 

what number you call from


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

THE ONE U GAVE ME U HOE


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 17 2007, 11:31 PM~9250692
> *THE ONE U GAVE ME U HOE
> *


your number dumbass...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 13 2007, 05:38 PM~9446986
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 20 2008, 08:18 PM~9741526
> *:0  :0
> *


welded fenders coming soon, chromed handled bars, lil chit here and there!
:cheesy:


----------



## 2twisted (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 17 2007, 07:59 PM~9250284
> *it mutha fucking on! pushing it to the limit!
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2twisted_@Jan 20 2008, 09:22 PM~9741952
> *nice
> *


thank you!

ALL SPRAY CAN :biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

thats nice work man


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Jan 20 2008, 09:24 PM~9741967
> *thats nice work man
> *


thank you! you too can have one done up! :cheesy:


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

i have a new frame in the works so yeah


----------



## 2twisted (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 20 2008, 07:24 PM~9741964
> *thank you!
> 
> ALL SPRAY CAN :biggrin:
> *


what kind of spray paint did you use ?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2twisted_@Jan 20 2008, 09:27 PM~9741984
> *what kind of spray paint did you use ?
> *


DUPLICOLOR :biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

damn i should send you that frame once i get the bondo and fiberglass on


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Jan 20 2008, 09:30 PM~9742003
> *damn i should send you that frame once i get the bondo and fiberglass on
> *


make sure its ready to roll..i hate body work!


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 20 2008, 10:31 PM~9742007
> *make sure its ready to roll..i hate body work!
> *


trust me im doing it because theres a lot of it


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Jan 20 2008, 09:33 PM~9742021
> *trust me im doing it because theres a lot of it
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 20 2008, 08:31 PM~9742007
> *make sure its ready to roll..i hate body work!
> *


bahahahahaha


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 20 2008, 08:29 PM~9741994
> *DUPLICOLOR  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 20 2008, 08:24 PM~9741964
> *thank you!
> 
> ALL SPRAY CAN :biggrin:
> *


not bad, i'm gonna build a daily using dupli-color


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nuts on ur chin


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 20 2008, 11:47 PM~9743034
> *nuts on ur chin
> *


yours.... when DITR gets redone!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 21 2008, 02:28 AM~9744564
> *yours.... when DITR gets redone!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## slim2 (Feb 1, 2008)

Awesome bike, man. Is it in Lubbock? If so, contact me...I want to show it at the Buddy Holly Center Art Gallery this summer, if you're interested.

[email protected]


----------



## slim2 (Feb 1, 2008)

Awesome bike, man. Is it in Lubbock? If so, contact me...I want to show it at the Buddy Holly Center Art Gallery this summer, if you're interested.

[email protected]


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slim2_@Feb 1 2008, 07:11 PM~9843867
> *Awesome bike, man.  Is it in Lubbock?  If so, contact me...I want to show it at the Buddy Holly Center Art Gallery this summer, if you're interested.
> 
> [email protected]
> *


preciate that! Yours as well, 

yes sir and getting a couple more thangs before thenn...

just let me know...pm let me know about when...and how long....i thought that place was closed down?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 3 2007, 09:03 PM~9148358
> *had a little of time so i made these for the SPD
> 
> 
> ...


updated ready to polish and then chrome!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 10 2008, 10:19 PM~9912391
> *updated ready to polish and then chrome!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 11 2008, 11:26 AM~9915409
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


no bull chit-n aqui wey! 


wanna see the fenders for it! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 10 2008, 11:19 PM~9912391
> *updated ready to polish and then chrome!
> 
> 
> ...



if you would like a set Z bars i will do em for 50 shipped! for longer ones add 10 bucks for like 15"


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 11 2008, 10:50 AM~9915531
> *no bull chit-n aqui wey!
> wanna see the fenders for it! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


hell yeah


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Feb 11 2008, 11:50 AM~9915531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is how its going down over chere!!!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 14 2008, 01:04 AM~9938680
> *this is how its going down over chere!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


ttt! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 14 2008, 12:04 AM~9938680
> *this is how its going down over chere!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 15 2008, 07:38 PM~9952748
> *TTT
> *


no


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 15 2008, 08:49 PM~9952842
> *no
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

This bike fell over the other day. it will need to be completely repainted. it fell on my frame.  might not make it to Dallas with bikes.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 13 2008, 10:33 AM~10158550
> *This bike fell over the other day. it will need to be completely repainted. it fell on my frame.  might not make it to Dallas with bikes.
> *


 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 13 2008, 10:33 AM~10158550
> *This bike fell over the other day. it will need to be completely repainted. it fell on my frame.  might not make it to Dallas with bikes.
> *


it did take a spill damn free wheel.....


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

progress?:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 14 2008, 10:59 AM~10166629
> *progress?:
> *


waiting in the sprocket. to send all this chit i got to chrome......


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 14 2008, 12:05 PM~10167111
> *waiting in the sprocket. to send all this chit i got to chrome......
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

made these today! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 13 2008, 07:56 PM~10407746
> *made these today! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


ecko watch :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:yes:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 13 2008, 07:56 PM~10407746
> *made these today! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 13 2008, 08:59 PM~10407772
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


BY HAND!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

no luv


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 20 2008, 12:29 PM~10459208
> *no luv
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

its ok mijo


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 20 2008, 01:32 PM~10459542
> *its ok mijo
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 20 2008, 06:00 PM~10460921
> *:yessad:
> *


lol tell your girl to post the wheels


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

from this


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nice i like it :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 4 2008, 02:09 PM~10572263
> *nice i like it  :biggrin:
> *


really need to finish polishing the alluminum...

i got a couple sides done that look like glass! 

i need an upholstered seat! im a use that suede color on the display...

and some BLUE BEE LIGHTS...

need to chrome the custom parts!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 4 2008, 01:12 PM~10572278
> *really need to finish polishing the alluminum...
> 
> i got a couple sides done that look like glass!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

you going to do any engraving ??


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 4 2008, 02:28 PM~10572345
> *you going to do any engraving ??
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

already


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

i got some 20's for sale...400

5 star blde helo

525 shipped


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 4 2008, 05:31 PM~10573059
> *i got some 20's for sale...400
> 
> 5 star  blde helo
> ...


word???


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 5 2008, 09:56 PM~10583747
> *word???
> *


word...there in lbk craigslist..myspace bulletin


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I dont need no 20's fool


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 4 2008, 04:31 PM~10573059
> *i got some 20's for sale...400
> 
> 5 star  blde helo
> ...


pic????


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TTT FOR THE ONE MAN SHOW!!!!!!!

SHOW-BOUND BUILDS HIS OWN CHIT AND OUTSORCES THE REST>>

THANKS TO TNT FOR AN AWESOME HEADBADGE

THANKS TO WMW FOR CUTTING THE SPROCKET WHICH I DESIGNED

THANKS TO BONES FOR THE 72S FANS AND BEARING AND HEAD SET.


THANKS TO MYSELF FOR SAVING A HELLLLLLLLLLLA LOT OF DOE!


IF YOU ON A BUDGET AND WANT A BUDGET BUILD LET ME KNOW!
:cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 4 2008, 02:07 PM~10572252
> *from this
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 

NOT AL LTHE NEW PARTS ARE ON YET..MORE ACCESSORIES COMING....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 9 2008, 06:00 PM~10618972
> *TTT FOR THE ONE MAN SHOW!!!!!!!
> 
> SHOW-BOUND BUILDS HIS OWN CHIT AND OUTSORCES THE REST>>
> ...


hell yea bro


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 9 2008, 07:02 PM~10618985
> *hell yea bro
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 9 2008, 07:00 PM~10618972
> *TTT FOR THE ONE MAN SHOW!!!!!!!
> 
> SHOW-BOUND BUILDS HIS OWN CHIT AND OUTSORCES THE REST>>
> ...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 9 2008, 06:01 PM~10618982
> *:cheesy:
> 
> NOT AL LTHE NEW PARTS ARE ON YET..MORE ACCESSORIES COMING....
> *


well then put them on a take a pic what you waiting on lol


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

the transitions


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 12 2008, 06:00 PM~10637672
> *the transitions
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 12 2008, 05:00 PM~10637672
> *the transitions
> 
> 
> ...


nice real nice


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

you should paint your spokes


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 12 2008, 04:00 PM~10637672
> *the transitions
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jun 4 2008, 02:47 PM~10797584
> *looks good
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

pics from the shoot yesterday for the upcoming Gallerie event Lowrider art show!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 10 2008, 01:11 PM~11056284
> *pics from the shoot yesterday for the upcoming Gallerie event Lowrider art show!
> 
> 
> ...


hey you need custom stands to hold the bike up but the bike looks real good


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 10 2008, 02:36 PM~11056519
> *hey you need custom stands to hold the bike up but the bike looks real good
> *


in the process..along with some engraving!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 10 2008, 01:48 PM~11056646
> *in the process..along with some engraving!
> *


yea i will be sells some soon i am designing them now


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


did these witha dremel! 20 dollar kit from autozone


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 26 2008, 05:54 PM~11186380
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> did these witha dremel! 20 dollar kit from autozone
> 
> ...


that came out really nice


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Jul 26 2008, 07:57 PM~11186391
> *that came out really nice
> *


TY!

first time


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Bad ass sammmers. looking real good bro. hey my bro came up on a frame already hooked up with mods. might send it to you to throw some color on it.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 26 2008, 08:53 PM~11186666
> *Bad ass sammmers. looking real good bro. hey my bro came up on a frame already hooked up with mods. might send it to you to throw some color on it.
> *


let me finsih what i got first!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 26 2008, 09:29 PM~11186848
> *let me finsih what i got first!
> *


lmk when you ready, just a solid candy no patterns or anything


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 27 2008, 01:42 AM~11188361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 27 2008, 03:47 AM~11188376
> *nice :thumbsup:
> *


ty


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

all them trophies


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 2 2008, 09:47 PM~11502161
> *all them trophies
> *


left over from carshows...used them for display...

the real one at home in the garage collecting overspray! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 2 2008, 09:48 PM~11502179
> *left over from carshows...used them for display...
> 
> the real one at home in the garage collecting overspray! :biggrin:
> *


ahahahahhaha
hows the fenders


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 2 2008, 09:50 PM~11502197
> *ahahahahhaha
> hows the fenders
> *


i got bondo boogers..taking my time on them....post pic mannana


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 2 2008, 09:55 PM~11502247
> *i got bondo boogers..taking my time on them....post pic mannana
> *


that not from Bondo. Casper took a trip to the west Tex. ahahahhahahah


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------

